# A Couple More Segmented Pens



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Jul 30, 2013)

You wanted photos so here is a couple more segmented pens which I made. The first is a Roman Harvest kit with a black gabon ebony and holly segmented blank and finished with 8 coats of med CA.

The second pen is a Roman Harvest kit with mahagony and maple segmented blank. It too is finished with 8 coats of med CA. 

Thanks for looking and any comments or questions are always welcomed.


http://img.Rule #2/albums/v233/JTTHECLOCKMAN/IMGP0881.jpg



http://img.Rule #2/albums/v233/JTTHECLOCKMAN/IMGP0892.jpg



http://img.Rule #2/albums/v233/JTTHECLOCKMAN/CopyofIMGP0897-1.jpg



http://img.Rule #2/albums/v233/JTTHECLOCKMAN/CopyofIMGP0899-1.jpg


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow - Top notch work  The Ebony and Holly is a clear frontrunner for me. Very clean and crisp. 
Scott


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 30, 2013)

Outstanding !!!! Very Sharp looking indeed


----------



## DKMD (Jul 31, 2013)

I've seen these two before, but I never tire of seeing them... Beautiful pens!


----------



## longbeard (Aug 2, 2013)

Yep, those are awesome as well John


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 3, 2013)

Awesome!


----------

